# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Aldi Metal Cut Off Saw versus Ozito

## r3nov8or

On sale tomorrow https://www.aldi.com.au/en/special-b...l-cut-off-saw/  $129 
The Ozito version Ozito 2000W 355mm Metal Cut Off Saw I/N 6290203 | Bunnings Warehouse  $175 
Apart from the colour and price, these look exactly the same model to me. Thoughts?

----------


## phild01

Hard to know isn't it.
I bought from Supa Cheap years ago and had nothing but trouble with bearings.  Returned and replaced a number of times before calling it quits and getting a refund.  I then bought a GMC and it is still going strong.
The main thing is you are getting warranty with either of these (5 years with the Aldi one) and will probably serve well for the occasional user.

----------


## Marc

I love Aldi but when it comes to power tools and even air tools, their choice of brand sucks. 
I fell for a few of them and had to return them all. Then again that one may be OK. Hard to say. Depends what your expectations are. If you need to cut off two dozen rods as a one off job, may be it is value for money. I wouldn't keep one of them in my workshop though, not Workzone nor Ozito nor any other 'little birdie' brand.
With the event of thin kerf grinder disk this things are hard to justify. noisy, shower of sparks, flimsy clamp, dubious square, you may as well hold the job in a vice and cut with a 5" grinder and a thin disk.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

A lot of these cheap tools look the same as they're made from the same mold or even same factory but with different stickers/colours. 
I was half considering getting a cheap gasless MIG welder a few years back and saw the exact same one with 4 different "brand" names on different websites.    
As for these saws....
I wouldn't bother with either.
Spend an extra $100 and get something half decent rather than something rubbish.    :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

Bit harsh guys, I find my cheapie very useful for the big bits of steel, but only in occasional use now, was heavy use initially.  Yes lots of sparks.
With 5 years warranty, ain't much to lose!

----------


## ringtail

My GMC Platinum ( rebadged makita 2400 watt) is now 10 years old and only on its second set of brushes. It was my only means of cutting steel (other than grinders) when I was fabricating full time. I can't kill it. It cost $199 back then so I guess not so cheap but still lots cheaper than badged makita. It is far from accurate but it still does the job. A cold cut saw would be nice though. PP, dont bother getting a fluxcore only machine. Waste of coins. Get a smaller machine from tradetools or similar and run fluxcore in it full time.  https://www.tradetools.com/product-r...0-amp-portable

----------


## r3nov8or

> ... you may as well hold the job in a vice and cut with a 5" grinder and a thin disk.

   You may have a point. Heard a lot of good things about the thin blades, and I am also looking for an excuse to get an 18v 5" grinder. (It would be Metabo)  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> You may have a point. Heard a lot of good things about the thin blades, and I am also looking for an excuse to get an 18v 5" grinder. (It would be Metabo)

  ...the one mm blades are the best things since sliced cheese, but I would still use the big cut off saw for RHS and big steel.

----------


## METRIX

> On sale tomorrow https://www.aldi.com.au/en/special-b...l-cut-off-saw/  $129 
> The Ozito version Ozito 2000W 355mm Metal Cut Off Saw I/N 6290203 | Bunnings Warehouse  $175 
> Apart from the colour and price, these look exactly the same model to me. Thoughts?

  You get what you pay for, not sure why you would quibble over saving either $186 or $140, when you can buy a more powerful proper cut off saw that should outlast both the rubbish posted above
 ie: Metabo 2300w 3 year warranty $329 or or if your really on a budget, choose the Makita Maktec 2000w $289. 
Or if your being a real miser, choose a Porter Cable 2300W 14" $189
Again I would not bother with any of the above and would take the Metabo any day over any of the ones posted above. 
Yes you do get 5 year warranty, but do you really think they are going to have any replacement stock within 3 months, when the supplier they bought these from has closed down, hence why they purchased these in the first place. 
My mate is a big Aldi buyer, he buys Tablets, Tv's blenders, etc, talks about how much of a bargain they all are, so far the blender has been recalled for the blades falling apart, the three tablets have all been returned faulty, so he ended up buying an iPad and the TV went bung within 6 months (also returned), good run I would say !! 
He admitted in the end, he won;t buy anything else from them as it's all rubbish, after all they are a Supermarket, no different to any other, and I don;t go to Coles or Woolies as my first choice when looking for power tools.

----------


## ringtail

Some of their stuff is very good quality Metrix. Not a lot granted, but some is. Their spanners are a direct copy of or rebadged stahlwille. Their insulated screwdrivers are the equal of anything on the market and proven through independant testing. Their 4x4 portable compressor is very well respected in the industry. The long handled end nipper pliers are the ONLY ones in my experience that will cut SS cable ( not including proper cable cutters of course). And I have no complaints with their chainsaw sharpener. All their power tool are crap but if one is selective with hand tools there are some very good bargains to be had.

----------


## phild01

The Aldi multi-saw is outlasting the Bosch multi-saw I had.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> ...the one mm blades are the best things since sliced cheese.

  
I usually get a big box of these.
50 pack I think.       
Also been using the same brand for the big cutoff saw for some time now.    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> PP, dont bother getting a fluxcore only machine. Waste of coins. Get a smaller machine from tradetools or similar and run fluxcore in it full time.  https://www.tradetools.com/product-r...0-amp-portable

  I'm not.   
I was only using it as an example here on how many cheap-ish powertools/machines look the same because they ARE the same.   :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

Good info guys. TBH I probably won't buy a cutoff saw just yet. I'm not much of a metal worker (and a grinder has always sufficed) but wouldn't mind getting into it, seeing some of PG's inventions here  :Smilie:  
On Aldi quality, their Medion brand of technology is well known for quality and value. I've never had a problem recommending it, and I still have all those friends  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I made a spark/dust catcher for mine.
 A bit of tube with a plate at the back.         
Most of it goes in the tube and the tin box catches a fair bit too        
And when I do a lot of cutting I end up pulling these out of the tube.
Proof that it works, I suppose haha

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I have the saw batten screwed to the bench to keep it a bit more stable. 
Also helps when I'm doing multiple cuts with the endstop, as they all end up the same length since the saw doesn't move      :Wink:      *Makita 2414NB 2400W* by the way.
Have yet to come across anything it won't cut. 
Would definitely recommend it over the Aldi or Ozito ones.
Can't remember what I paid for it, was a long time ago, but went around all the tool shops in town and Bunnys were the cheapest. 
I seem to recall that particular saw was on special everywhere at the time.    :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

> You may have a point. Heard a lot of good things about the thin blades, and I am also looking for an excuse to get an 18v 5" grinder. (It would be Metabo)

  I cut everything that needs precision and is under 100x100 with the cold saw. Anything that is just a rough chop or too big for the cold saw, I cut with a 5" milwaukee rat tail 240 grinder and those Pferd thin kerf disk. I got so used to cut with the grinder that I can get decent square cuts even on PFC 200x75 following a chalk mark.
Don't buy a cordless grinder if you want to make reasonably big cuts. Nothing beats a corded grinder.
I would love a 6" rat tail Milwaukee, but not available here. The 7" are just a heavy as the 9" so no much point.

----------


## ringtail

Which cold cut saw do you have Marc ?

----------


## Marc

It's a Hafco 275mm made in Taiwan.
I you really want an abrasive drop saw, go Makita or Metabo or DeWalt, forget Aldi stuff. If you are in a pinch, try a good brand at Cash Converters. A good second hand will always be better than those toys.
Unless you only want to play  :Smilie: 
I bought scores of good powertools at Cash Converters

----------


## METRIX

> It's a Hafco 275mm made in Taiwan.
> I you really want an abrasive drop saw, go Makita or Metabo or DeWalt, forget Aldi stuff. If you are in a pinch, try a good brand at Cash Converters. A good second hand will always be better than those toys.
> Unless you only want to play 
> I bought scores of good powertools at Cash Converters

   :What he said:

----------


## r3nov8or

> I made a spark/dust catcher for mine.

  
I'm sure you could make something out of that. Recycling on steroids!

----------


## ringtail

> It's a Hafco 275mm made in Taiwan.
> I you really want an abrasive drop saw, go Makita or Metabo or DeWalt, forget Aldi stuff. If you are in a pinch, try a good brand at Cash Converters. A good second hand will always be better than those toys.
> Unless you only want to play 
> I bought scores of good powertools at Cash Converters

  I'm toying with the idea of a bandsaw.  B006 | BS-7L Metal Cutting Band Saw | For Sale Sydney Brisbane Melbourne Perth | Buy Workshop Equipment & Machinery online at machineryhouse.com.au

----------


## justonething

I recently replaced a steel lintel above my trap door. The new lintel requires shortening. I used my twin blade saw, bought from Aldi for 40 bucks, to cut through a 7mm thick flat bar lintel. It was like it was cutting through wood. I would recommend it over an angle grinder any day. I have bought a lot of "toys" from Aldi, but I wouldn't buy any electronics or precision instruments. They have made my life much easier now than when I started working on houses in 1980. In those days, I only bought makita Japan and Hitachi power tools, and english or swedish made hand tools. I couldn't afford too many because they were so expensive. I still have all my tools, including all the "toys" I bought from Aldi. I now prefer to use my 40 dollars angle grinder from Aldi (a different m/c from the twin saw) than my 150 bucks Makita grinder that I bought in 1983.

----------


## Marc

> I'm toying with the idea of a bandsaw.  B006 | BS-7L Metal Cutting Band Saw | For Sale Sydney Brisbane Melbourne Perth | Buy Workshop Equipment & Machinery online at machineryhouse.com.au

  Bandsaw will give you bigger cutting capacity less noise but needs way more room. If you use the oiling thingy instead of water, you have also less mess.

----------


## Marc

> I recently replaced a steel lintel above my trap door. The new lintel requires shortening. I used my twin blade saw, bought from Aldi for 40 bucks, to cut through a 7mm thick flat bar lintel. It was like it was cutting through wood. I would recommend it over an angle grinder any day. I have bought a lot of "toys" from Aldi, but I wouldn't buy any electronics or precision instruments. They have made my life much easier now than when I started working on houses in 1980. In those days, I only bought makita Japan and Hitachi power tools, and english or swedish made hand tools. I couldn't afford too many because they were so expensive. I still have all my tools, including all the "toys" I bought from Aldi. I now prefer to use my 40 dollars angle grinder from Aldi than my 150 bucks Makita grinder that I bought in 1983.

  Twin blade cuts because it has two counter rotating blades. A nice invention not related to Aldi. Grinder prices have come down to the lowest possible level ever. Twin blade has one problem ... wide kerf and blade life. Well tha'ts two problem and I did not mention the head's life.
The twin blade grinder from Aldi will work for occasional use, yet it is still a toy. You can not compare a twin blade grinder with a normal grinder...apples and oranges and all that. 
I own 7 or 8 grinders of different sizes and brands, namely hitachi, dewalt makita and milwaukee. I have gone through many set of brushes and bearings on some of them, I doubt I could use an Aldi grinder on a job that goes past a cut or two. Still, for the money it is probably of some value. If you want to compare you should compare with this:  125mm Twin Saw with Bi-Metal & Masonry Blade (SW1075) - Swarts Tools
or this: Tru Blue Tool Company - Tru Blue Twin Blade - The Perfect Cut Every Time! 
One comment on a review of twin blade grinders   Gene says: November 8, 2011 at 5:10 am
All I can do is laugh when I read”I bought one”
We had a tool Rep come out to our job site and let 12 of us put this THING to a hands on,in the field test. After two hours,the REP said he was convinced that he would never be able to sell this item to any one with any real tool experience. There was not one demonstration that he tried, that couldn’t be completed better and faster with a simple 5″ Grinder.
I still laugh about it when I see one in the store, because that’s the only place you will ever see one.

----------


## Bedford

> I'm toying with the idea of a bandsaw.  B006 | BS-7L Metal Cutting Band Saw | For Sale Sydney Brisbane Melbourne Perth | Buy Workshop Equipment & Machinery online at machineryhouse.com.au

  We have one of these and it is a great machine, however if I was to replace it I would spend the extra and go for the swivel head one.  B008A | BS-7DS Swivel Head Metal Cutting Band Saw | For Sale Sydney Brisbane Melbourne Perth | Buy Workshop Equipment & Machinery online at machineryhouse.com.au

----------


## phild01

> I doubt I could use an Aldi grinder on a job that goes past a cut or two.

  Aldi can be alright though you need to be careful with their stuff.  I have two Aldi 125mm grinders and they work as well as you would want and have done far more work than a cut or two.  Some people hire their tools and cheap stuff like this pay for themselves many times over.  Cheap grinders are fine as there is not much that can go wrong.  I don't like my 100mm dewalt because of the switch location and thin blades slip in it....actually I don't like any 100mm grinders.  If I see a Makita 115mm with a special price I will grab it.  I did look into the thin body 125's but are still a bit too heavy compared to the 115.

----------


## ringtail

For sure Bedford. Moving the head rather than the material is the way to go. They do a smaller, cheaper version that might be worth a look.  B003 | BS-5S Swivel Head Metal Cutting Band Saw | For Sale Sydney Brisbane Melbourne Perth | Buy Workshop Equipment & Machinery online at machineryhouse.com.au

----------


## Bedford

> For sure Bedford. Moving the head rather than the material is the way to go. They do a smaller, cheaper version that might be worth a look.  B003 | BS-5S Swivel Head Metal Cutting Band Saw | For Sale Sydney Brisbane Melbourne Perth | Buy Workshop Equipment & Machinery online at machineryhouse.com.au

  I reckon that would be the go, still has pretty good capacity and about a third of the price of the one I mentioned!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I'm sure you could make something out of that. Recycling on steroids!

  
Wonder if you could heat it up and make it go solid?

----------


## phild01

> Wonder if you could heat it up and make it go solid?

  I reckon it would catch on fire first.

----------


## justonething

> You can not compare a twin blade grinder with a normal grinder...apples and oranges and all that.

  Thats absurd. The whole thread has many instances of comparing different tools for the same job, ie. cutting off metal. There is the bandsaw, and there is twin blade SAW. Not comparing dual blade cutter with an angle grinder, but the use of one. The swarts tools cutter will do the same thing. I bought the Aldi one because it is less than the cost of the blades. Anyway Aldi has a 60 days money back policy which is better than most places.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Originally Posted by *Marc*   _You can not compare a twin blade grinder with a normal grinder...apples and oranges and all that._

  
Tomatoes.
It cuts tomatoes, according to the infomercial...

----------


## justonething

> Tomatoes.
> It cuts tomatoes, according to the infomercial...

  ...and eggs too.. watch it at 8:29 sec through the video.

----------


## Marc

> Thats absurd. The whole thread has many instances of comparing different tools for the same job, ie. cutting off metal.

  Agreed wholeheartedly 
The best way to cut metal is not Aldi twin blade but Laser cutter any day, there is simply no comparison!... https://youtu.be/E3YCACZQ72Q

----------


## Marc

> Tomatoes.
> It cuts tomatoes, according to the infomercial...

  Yes, who would sell a metal cutting tool showing it cutting tomatoes unless addressing a home audience? ... and the soft grip allows to play fetch with your dog too! 
 ... which brings me to the next question, why is it that neither of the big brands is selling this?  :Confused:

----------


## Marc

Not workzone but Ozito... Ozito X2 Reviews - ProductReview.com.au

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Not workzone but Ozito... Ozito X2 Reviews - ProductReview.com.au

  
Haha  +   + Cuts sheet metal easily--  Stopped working properly in under an hour.

----------


## Marc

The concept of counter rotating blades has been around for a long time. The aviation industry had something like this but air driven, to cut aluminium. Probably to produce something that is industrial or semi industrial blows the price outside the range for DIY use and the metalworker does not want to pay $70 for a set of replacement blades

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yup. 
The technology is good but they always try and make the too cheap, so they fail.
Much like with "The Renovator" 
Also the way they promote them as something that will replace half a dozen other tools drags a lot of punters in.
"oh sweet, I won't need to buy a circ saw, sander, router etc etc now"

----------


## Marc

Yes, but the renovator is also made in a professional version Festo and Bosh for example. This one seems to be the realm of the el cheapo only. That industrial saw I was telling you is not something you buy at the hardware store. I have only seen it in a Mascot hangar.

----------


## METRIX

> ...and eggs too.. watch it at 8:29 sec through the video.

  Why do they always have to YELL in those infomercials

----------


## ringtail

> I reckon that would be the go, still has pretty good capacity and about a third of the price of the one I mentioned!

  Yep, I noticed that too  :Tongue:  . Might be a POS though.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Why do they always have to YELL in those infomercials

  
Because an excited bloke on steroids in a tight black T-shirt makes everything more believable   
apparently

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yes, but the renovator is also made in a professional version Festo and Bosh for example. This one seems to be the realm of the el cheapo only. That industrial saw I was telling you is not something you buy at the hardware store. I have only seen it in a Mascot hangar.

  
Right....   
So there's no "proper" version of the dual saw available?
Interesting.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Biggrin:

----------

